

Occupy leader now works for Google, wants to crowdfund private militia - tommorris
http://pando.com/2014/02/07/occupy-wall-street-leader-now-works-for-google-wants-to-crowdfund-a-private-militia/

======
hawkharris
I stopped reading the post because it was extremely opinionated and the author
seemed to have a personal axe to grind against his or her subject, making me
question the integrity of the information.

------
presorted
Link bait. Way down in the article you finally learn that this occupy leader
is suggesting a non-violent militia, or really, protesters.

~~~
elsherbini
Well, she did use the language "fodder for the NYPD." She might not be
planning to arm the paid protesters, but she does seem to expect them to at
last be on the receiving end of violence.

~~~
justizin
The word she's looking for is: union.

------
ecocentrik
More interesting than the bit about the militia is where she is described as
arguing ""poverty was not a political problem but “an engineering problem” and
told politicians to “get out of the way.""

Edit: My interest here is in the reference to hacking social issues, even one
as monolithic as poverty.

~~~
cscurmudgeon
The government should get out of the way so Google and others can happily
collude on keeping salaries down and work merrily on other shenanigans
(privacy?, lol).

------
Oletros
Oh, another Yasha Levine "article" about how evil is Google. Shocking.

~~~
koide
Wrong, the article is not about Google, it's about a specific employee.

~~~
runjake
The word Google is in almost every paragraph, and in the title. And the
article links to the author's previous article which is about Google.

------
cwisecarver
My biggest problem is that on her twitter account she suggested forming a
"non-violent militia" which is an oxymoron. Also, pando seems to consistently
write articles that's main purpose is to stir shit. read: linkbait.

------
almosnow
Quoting a writer I definitely like: Power is like a violin, you grab it with
the left hand but play it with the right one.

------
sickntired
The sad reality about invoking "Google" for click-bait puposes is that it
works. Ad hominem attacks and using an imaginary feud to promote your previous
posts is a new low.

